# VISA grant letter recieved!!!



## jayanth (Jul 3, 2009)

yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09. 
This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions. 

CDR report submitted to EngineersAustralia - Sep 24,2008
successful CDR acknowledgement - Nov 20,2008

CLASS 175- Skilled independent Visa
VISA lodgement on 10.02.09
CO allotted - 17.08.09
Medicals and PCC finalised- 23.08.09
the D day - VISA GRANTED!!!!! - on 07.09.09


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

jayanth said:


> yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09.
> This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions.
> 
> CDR report submitted to EngineersAustralia - Sep 24,2008
> ...


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

eace::dance: CONGRATULATIONS....! and good luck... Which state are you heading to and when? :dance:eace:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations

That certainly was fast at the end wasn't it! 
Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great news - congratulations. :clap2:

And now the adventure really begins


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

jayanth said:


> yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09.
> This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions.
> 
> CDR report submitted to EngineersAustralia - Sep 24,2008
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS JAYANTH* :clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations.. now starts the crazy part.. moving, packing, discarding things, tickets, flight and then the craziest part, hunting for a job

do update the timeline in timeline thread if u haven't already.

wish u luck, do keep us posted.

cheers
anj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jayanth said:


> yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09.
> This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions.
> 
> CDR report submitted to EngineersAustralia - Sep 24,2008
> ...


congrats mate:clap2::clap2:....now when r u landing in aussieland??? were u in CSL or MODL??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations Jayanth :cheer2:

Engineers seem to be having good luck these days


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

congratulations and all the best in your new adventure.......ellisa


----------



## jayanth (Jul 3, 2009)

*Thank you.*



PankajNamdeo said:


> congrats mate:clap2::clap2:....now when r u landing in aussieland??? were u in CSL or MODL??


Thank u Pankaj. I am in CSL list.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi anji*

hi anji, how are u , i have a different story out here, and now i don't know how long it will take for us to get the visa. initially when we went to the agent they told us that we will fall under CSL list and then we applied for visa subclass 175 under csl category , we submitted our form for visa subclass 175 on the 13th april 2009 and we waiting for the process to move ahead, and then on the online status we had a update saying application further processed, after few days i told my agent can u check how far is the process gone and then they send a mail to them to enquire, after 2 days we they got a mail from DIAC saying that ur client (that's me) are not falling under CSL category , so then i was very upset and gave left and right to the agent for putting us under a wrong impression all these months, so they said we are sorry cause when we discussed initially with the our agent she had a mistake and few months she has the office for good to australia, they apologized to us and then i asked him what option do we have now, they said u can wait till january for the process to start or else u can apply for state sponsorship for victoria cause ur occupation is in demand, so now today that is 09/09/09 we have applied for state sponsorship for victoria , i don;t know long will this take, is the right option i choose or should i wait for the process to start in january 2010 under visa subclass 175. please advice us on this matter.

Accountant (External Auditor 2212-11 as per Assessment Result ) - subclass 175 on 13/05/2009
application processed further on 28/08/09. and then DIAC confirming that it is not under CSL Category. Applied for state spnsorship for Victoria on 09/09/09.

how long will the process take, looking at the current scenario . whether to wait and go subclass 175 or shld go ahead with subclass 176. it shld not make a difference in benefits and PR, only thing is 2 yrs in the state we will have to stay, right?.

what u suggest ?????????????????????????


Mackdmello












anj1976 said:


> congratulations.. now starts the crazy part.. moving, packing, discarding things, tickets, flight and then the craziest part, hunting for a job
> 
> do update the timeline in timeline thread if u haven't already.
> 
> ...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi mack,

it is better to go for state sponsorship........but Victoria, it may take 3 months time to notify the result. I applied on July 15 for Vic SS, but still I haven't got any update from them...

All the best.

Regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, no harm trying for the state sponsorship.. not that u have to pay or it affects the current processing..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jayanth said:


> yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09.
> This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions.
> 
> *Hallo Jayanth.....
> ...


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

under which category u had applied for state sponsorhip and what is ur occupation, and have u finished with all ur skill assessent and when did u submit ur applicatiion by the way online to the DIAC and then to the state sponsor.

kindly reply .


thanks


mack














rangola1 said:


> Hi mack,
> 
> it is better to go for state sponsorship........but Victoria, it may take 3 months time to notify the result. I applied on July 15 for Vic SS, but still I haven't got any update from them...
> 
> ...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

completed skill assessment, Im in demand list of Vic 'IT', First I applied to DIAC (online) and then applied for Vic SS


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Hi Jayanth

Congrats to you and family as you have succeded in your Aussie Dream!

May I know which catagory of engineering you are in? Because, as you might expect, I have recently started the processes and I am a structural engineer. Much appreciate if you could share your experience. 

Thanks
Karthik.



jayanth said:


> yeh...........................WE got the visa grant letter today. Its really surprising because we were alloted CO only on 17 Aug 09.
> This shows that hard work with determined perseverance will always pay in the long run. Thanks to the Almighty and then to the CO and all others who have contributed their bit. esp the expat forum website which is always having inspiring notes and positive suggestions.
> 
> CDR report submitted to EngineersAustralia - Sep 24,2008
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey congrats and all the best..


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

*Any Structural Engineer applying/applied visa?*

Hi Aarav

You know any structural engineer that is processing for visa or already got one? 

Please keep posting..

Karthik



aarav said:


> hey congrats and all the best..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry i dont know any..


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

thats fine. thanks


----------



## jayanth (Jul 3, 2009)

*details*



Karthik said:


> thats fine. thanks


ya karthik, i was not able to see expat forum for quite some time as i was busy in mission Oz. I have come to adeelaide on 23rd Oct and jobs search has just begun. I had applied under production /plant engineer code asco 2126-13


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

hi jayanth, 

Good luck for ur hunting. Take care

Regards 

Karthik


----------

